# Route Suggestions



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I just moved to Santa Clara and I'm looking for some road cycling routes on country roads. I'm not used to the mountains yet (came from Wisconsin), so I'm looking for something that's doesn't have too much climbing. Does anyone have any suggestions? My top priority is safety, so if there's roads with shoulders and/or lower speed limits and/or sane drivers, that would be ideal.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Probably the most popular is Homestead to Foothill Expy -- left goes to Stevens Canyon, Mt Eden, Pierce Rds. -- or right to Arastradero (left) to Alpine (left) to Portola (right) to the city of Woodside. Then Canada Rd to 92 and back.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

That route will get you started.

Great climbs to explore in the area. Don't be intimidated, just go hit them one at a time and pace yourself. The climbs are what makes this area a great cycling location.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

If you're willing to drive a little, head to south San Jose (or you can ride from Santa Clara, but on city roads probably). From there you can get nice, flat, country roads with little traffic out to Gilroy and beyond. For example, I ride home (East San Jose) -> Coyote Creek trail -> Cochrane -> Hill -> Center -> Marcella and turn back at 152. Turns out be a completely flat 70mi out and back for me. I also like Hwy 1 from Santa Cruz to to 84. It's relatively flat. There are usually good head (or tail) winds on both those routes.


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I was thinking about riding on Calaveras Road from the Felter Road intersection to 680 and back tomorrow; looks like a fair amount of climbing but not as much as most of the roads in that area. Does anyone have experience with this road?


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Calaveras to 680 is a good road. There are some up/downs, but nothing too long. I think that there is a steepish climb right at the start.


----------

